# Jackall Giron



## Jim (Mar 29, 2009)

Anyone have this lure? How is the action on it? From the video it looks like it goes on its side? I can only find one video of it's action. 

https://www.basstackledepot.com/jackallluresgiron.aspx

















[youtube]BFgSKtNbR_s[/youtube]


----------



## redbug (Mar 29, 2009)

i have seen this bait in action and it does have a very wide wobble that almost looks like it is ion it's side. the guy didn't catch anything on it the day he fished with me


----------

